# SunSense Sport Gel Factor 30 Sun screen



## ScienceBoy (May 14, 2011)

Purchased this from the local chemist a few years back for playing rugby and hill walking. Worked a treat when used for golf too! 

The fast drying action of the non greasy, non sticky gel means you can grip a club within a minute of two of applying it with your hands.

I have yet to get anything more than tanned with this stuff so I would say its worth every penny!

A must for any fair weather golfer this summer!


----------



## Leftie (May 15, 2011)

Not quite sure why anyone would need factor 30 skin protection while playing rugby in the winter.   

But hey ho.  Whatever floats your boat.  Bet you smelled nice in the scrums and mauls


----------



## GB72 (May 15, 2011)

Not quite sure why anyone would need factor 30 skin protection while playing rugby in the winter.   

But hey ho.  Whatever floats your boat.  Bet you smelled nice in the scrums and mauls   

  

Click to expand...

I did but then again I was on a rugby tour of the Cayman Islands    

It is great stuff and stopped me going lobster red whilst on the pitch.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 16, 2011)

It was for summer tours and competitions, as a golf product I think it is fantastic! Worth a go if you need to buy some sun protection for the months ahead.

It is a big plus that it dries within two minutes, pop it on, warm up on the range then hit the 1st tee fully protected!


----------

